
Sven.txt (2000) - velmu
http://janit.iki.fi/shit/sven.txt
======
relyks
This is the source code for the Sasser worm by Sven Jaschan.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasser_(computer_worm)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasser_\(computer_worm\))

------
greenyoda
What is this code and why is it interesting?

